# In-Helmet Speaker Recs?



## 16gkid (Dec 5, 2012)

Ive had the chips 2.0 for a few seasons now, still works well, battery surprises me with how well it will hold a charge, even in super cold temperatures, could probably get 2-3 days on a charge at 6-8 hours a day. speakers are plenty loud and the mic works well enough to make clear phone calls.
two things I hate about them-
-they use a usb to aux audio charging cable, instead of standard micro/type-c, hate hate hate this, constantly have to keep track of the charging cable because I only have one
-no previous track button, more of an annoyance but hard to believe they couldnt program it into one of the buttons via long/short press
Would buy it again for sure, but hopefully next version they go to a type-c charge port.


----------



## Scalpelman (Dec 5, 2017)

Yeah love my chips 2.0. Charge lasts many days. My gripes are same as above. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Yinzer (Feb 20, 2021)

16gkid said:


> Ive had the chips 2.0 for a few seasons now, still works well, battery surprises me with how well it will hold a charge, even in super cold temperatures, could probably get 2-3 days on a charge at 6-8 hours a day. speakers are plenty loud and the mic works well enough to make clear phone calls.
> two things I hate about them-
> -they use a usb to aux audio charging cable, instead of standard micro/type-c, hate hate hate this, constantly have to keep track of the charging cable because I only have one
> -no previous track button, more of an annoyance but hard to believe they couldnt program it into one of the buttons via long/short press
> Would buy it again for sure, but hopefully next version they go to a type-c charge port.












Looks like the 3.0's do have USB-C, unfortunately they're like... $40 more than the 2.0 's haha. I think I found the 2.0's for like 70-80 and those are 130.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

Yup, I just bought some 3.0s and they are using a USB-C connector. In addition, they've cleaned up the command structure a little so it makes more sense, _and_ now has a skip-back function.


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

Ditto the loves and annoyances of the Chips 2.0. I've never had them die on me in 4 years, I generally ride 3x a week and that could be 3 full days at -20C, so the battery is definitely impressive. Skip-back function would be awesome.


----------



## 16gkid (Dec 5, 2012)

Donutz said:


> Yup, I just bought some 3.0s and they are using a USB-C connector. In addition, they've cleaned up the command structure a little so it makes more sense, _and_ now has a skip-back function.


dammit, maybe i can sell mine and upgrade lol


----------



## jstar (Sep 21, 2016)

Yinzer said:


> Looks like the 3.0's do have USB-C, unfortunately they're like... $40 more than the 2.0 's haha. I think I found the 2.0's for like 70-80 and those are 130.




Didn't know these were out.

I'm a big fan of the chips, I'll be checking the 3.0's out for sure.


----------



## koowa (Nov 2, 2021)

Yinzer said:


> Looks like the 3.0's do have USB-C, unfortunately they're like... $40 more than the 2.0 's haha. I think I found the 2.0's for like 70-80 and those are 130.


Wow that is good news. The lack of previous track button drove me crazy.


----------



## buckchoi (Nov 24, 2017)

I rock Alta, they're $90-100 on amazon.


----------



## Elevation212 (Apr 21, 2019)

I've had these for 3 seasons and typically last me 3-4 days between charges. I've seen them on sale for as low as $60, mic is also functional enough to take phone calls









Alta Bluetooth Ski Helmet Headphones - Wildhorn Outfitters


Shop the wireless and hands-free Alta Bluetooth! The easy drop-in ski helmet headphones with easy controls, microphone, and up to 10 hours of battery life.




www.wildhornoutfitters.com


----------



## buckchoi (Nov 24, 2017)

Elevation212 said:


> I've had these for 3 seasons and typically last me 3-4 days between charges. I've seen them on sale for as low as $60, mic is also functional enough to take phone calls
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lucky at $60, they're like $210 CAD up here, I drove down to the states to pick them up for $90 usd. You're right about the mic, I was super surprised how good the mic is.


----------



## Elevation212 (Apr 21, 2019)

buckchoi said:


> Lucky at $60, they're like $210 CAD up here, I drove down to the states to pick them up for $90 usd. You're right about the mic, I was super surprised how good the mic is.


Ye i think that was a summer buy, I"m sure I got some clearance bump (also 3 years ago inflation is a bitch)


----------



## smellysell (Oct 29, 2018)

Elevation212 said:


> I've had these for 3 seasons and typically last me 3-4 days between charges. I've seen them on sale for as low as $60, mic is also functional enough to take phone calls
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My son has those, they work fine, but I prefer the Chips, just because the buttons are easier to push with mittens on. 

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## buckchoi (Nov 24, 2017)

smellysell said:


> My son has those, they work fine, but I prefer the Chips, just because the buttons are easier to push with mittens on.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


That's interesting, there was a bit of a learning curve to figure out where the button was with mitts. I debated between the outdoor tech and those, but alta had higher consistent reviews. I'll keep that in mind in the future though.


----------



## Yinzer (Feb 20, 2021)

Awesome, maybe I will be going with the Chips then. Seems like the goto here.


----------



## arbroadbent (Sep 14, 2019)

Love me some chips. I usually put one in and my husband puts in the other. When we are far enough away from each other, his cuts out, but when we get back to the lift line they connect again. It's kinda a sweet system, helps us keep track of each other while we're boarding. An added bonus when you're flying down the hill.


----------



## Yinzer (Feb 20, 2021)

arbroadbent said:


> Love me some chips. I usually put one in and my husband puts in the other. When we are far enough away from each other, his cuts out, but when we get back to the lift line they connect again. It's kinda a sweet system, helps us keep track of each other while we're boarding. An added bonus when you're flying down the hill.


Just ordered the Chips 3.0's. Honey found a coupon for 25% off, so I got them for $103 shipped instead the $133!


----------



## 16gkid (Dec 5, 2012)

Yinzer said:


> Just ordered the Chips 3.0's. Honey found a coupon for 25% off, so I got them for $103 shipped instead the $133!


Wanna share the code?😁


----------



## Yinzer (Feb 20, 2021)

16gkid said:


> Wanna share the code?😁


Try outdoor25, I think that's what it was.


----------

